
65Tbps over a single fibre: Nokia sets new submarine cable speed record - _nh_
http://arstechnica.co.uk/information-technology/2016/10/nokia-terabits-per-second-cable-speed-record/
======
virtuallynathan
To add clarification:

FASTER is a 6-fiber pair system, with 10Tbps (Half Duplex) across each
individual fiber (I.e. 10Tbps tx on one fiber and 10Tbps rx on the other)

MAREA is an 8-fiber pair system with 20Tbps (Half Duplex) across each
individual fiber (I.e. 20Tbps tx on one fiber and 20Tbps rx on the other)

This test was a single fiber test, with 65Tbps (Half duplex) across an
individual fiber. It could be used to make a 65Tbps per fiber pair cable
system.

FASTER does this with 100x 100Gbps waves, MAREA will need 100x 200Gbps waves.
It's a shorter cable, so a higher modulation scheme can be used (and newer
technology by the time it's installed).

